# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  Gentoo welche USE flags ?

## yalu

Hi bin grad dabei Gentoo zu installieren und nachdem ich mir angeschaut habe welche flags es alles gibt hätte ich mal eine Frage. Welche flags sollte man unbedingt setzten und welche benötigt man auf keinen Fall.

Kann man den Support noch nachträglich einbauen oder muss man dann wieder bei Stage 1 anfangen ?

Bis jetzt würde ich :

3dnow, alsa, apm, avi , crypt ,cups, dvd, encode, esd, gif, gtk, imap, java, jpeg, kde , libwww, , mmx, mozilla, mpeg , ncurses , opengl, png , qt, quicktime , samba , sdl , ssl , svga, usb, X, xinerama, xmms , xv, zlib, und x86 einbauen

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen einfach alle Flags zu aktivieren ?

Ich will am Schluss eigentlich nur ein System das alle meine AMD Athlon funktionen ausnutzt, Kde läuft und ich , DVD's, Musik hören und Spiele spielen kann.

mfg Simon

----------


## Strider

Standardmäßig ist alles aktiviert.
Wenn du nun beispielsweise willst, dass ein Programm ohne die gnome-libs oder ogg-unterstützung oder was auch immer kompiliert wird, kannst du die entsprechenden flags mit "-gnome" (o.ä.) deaktivieren.

----------


## HirschHeisseIch

Es reicht eigentlich, wenn du in der /etc/make.conf 

```
 CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu
```

 und 

```
 CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"
CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}
```

einträgst. Dann optimiert der alles für den athlon-xp. Und die anderen USE-FLAGS sind vor allem wichtig, wenn du die packages emergest  :Wink:

----------


## yalu

Ok danke für eure Tips bis auf die kleine Sache das in keinen XP (Palomino) Prozessor sondern einen AMD Athlon (C)Thunderbird  1400 mhz habe.

Hoffe ich doch zumindest mal das es einer ist das war doch der vorgänger vom XP oder ?

mfg Simon

----------


## Strider

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, lohnt sich ein "cat /proc/cpuinfo". Dann eben -march=athlon-tb in die make.conf eintragen. (ich hoffe, das stimmt so...)

----------


## yalu

das kommt bei dem cat /proc/cpuinfo raus:

processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 6
model           : 4
model name      : AMD Athlon(TM)Processor
stepping        : 4
cpu MHz         : 1410.245
cache size      : 256 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
bogomips        : 2811.49

ist das jetzt ein Thunderbird oder nicht ?

mfg Simon

----------


## realtec

guckst du hier:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gc...flag_gcc3.html

----------


## sepp2k

> _Original geschrieben von Strider_ 
> *Standardmäßig ist alles aktiviert.*


Stimmt doch gar nicht.

----------


## realtec

> _Original geschrieben von sepp2k_ 
> *Stimmt doch gar nicht.*


Stimmt! habe gestern mein System installiert, und nichts geändert, und fand ein blankes system vor....

----------


## gfc

bei -o3 ist beinahe alles (bis aufs ultra experimentelle) aktiviert.. -O2 ist alles stable aktiviert und -O1 brauchst du eigentlich nur, wenns sonst gar ned optimiert...

ich hab 

-march=pentium4 -03 -pipe

drin und es geht alles...

----------


## Strider

Mit "alles" hab ich mich auf die USE flags bezogen, nicht auf die CFLAGS.  :Wink:

----------


## cirad

> Mit "alles" hab ich mich auf die USE flags bezogen, nicht auf die CFLAGS.

Stimmt trtozdem nicht.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

tcltk ist beispielsweise nicht aktiviert. (Ein Gegenbeispiel reicht ja, gibt aber viele weitere. (: )

Vergleich einfach mal
/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
und
etc/make.profile/make.defaults

----------


## Strider

Du musst auch immer Recht haben.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

